# Myrio suddenly started melting



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

It was growing wonderfully before. Green, bushy and pretty. All of a sudden it started melting this week and turning into.. this:









I have a single stem that hasn't been affected by this- it's floating.

Water:
PH - 7.4-.6(Hard water, don't remember the numbers for it.)
Ammonia - .25
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5

If anyone has any idea of what has caused this- thank you in advance! ^.^


----------



## chips2041 (Jul 24, 2014)

Check the light. Myrio might not be getting enough light or maybe Myrio needs a trim. 
Lights also tend to lose strength over time....minor changes our eyes aren't always able to notice. Try changing the light(s) as well.
If Myrio isn't new to the tank, it's probably the light. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm using a single 23watt 6500k bulb that is only a few months old. The rest of the plants are doing fine, but maybe it's just not enough! I do have another 23 watt bulb.. but that will be overkill to add, lol.

The melt started from the bottom up- sorry for not mentioning this earlier!


----------



## chips2041 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds like light. Try moving some of the floating plants to ensure that the light isnt being blocked.
Most lights are recommended to be replaced every 6 months...so the light bulb itself should still be ok.
Nitrates can be 20 or lower, but with plants 10 should be the average. They need plenty of food to eat.
If you are using soil, do you do fertilizer readings? 
Myrio requires moderate-high light with everything I can find on it. (5000-7000k -- 2-3 watts per gallon depending on the efficiency of the light -- CFL's and LED's obviously take less power then others). So no shade for this one.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you use fert's?


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I am not sure what you mean about the fert readings (I do use soil). I use these ferts: Root tabs and dose flourish comprehensive 2x a week. I will try to bump up the light a bit and keep the area free of shade.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

What type of soil and what root tabs are you using? Are the roots of the plant black?


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Osmocote+ DIY tabs and organic top soil. Roots are white.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

That's good the roots aren't black. Helps narrow it down a little. 

I think the lighting is fine. When the plant turns pale or white, it is an indicator it isn't getting enough Fe or trace. The trace is covered, but if you have nothing blended with the soil (like red clay), it may be deficient in Fe. The Osmocote + does not put iron in the soil.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I did dose flourish comp a few days ago. The only other funky thing that may have entered the water was a rock I placed in there. It was a solid white rock that seemed to flake white bits, so I took it out. But the Myrio had already begun melting before the rock was placed into the tank.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I edited my post after you read it. Sorry about that.

It was probably coincidence regarding the rock. I don't think that had anything to do with it.


----------



## chips2041 (Jul 24, 2014)

Do you do Carbonate Hardness and General Hardness readings?
Do you check nitrogen, phosphorus(careful with this one) and Potassium?
When was the last time you did a water change?
Water temp look good?


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

The tank is cycled (10g) so I do w/c once a week 30% - 5 Days ago was the most recent w/c
Temp fluctuates without a heater (Removed during the start of summer): 78-82
I don't have readily available ways to test the rest :/


----------



## chips2041 (Jul 24, 2014)

I think rpadgett mentioned it. It could be iron. There are some root tabs that will add iron to the soil. I think api makes some.


----------

